# Are Seiryu or Ryouh stones available in GTA



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

I am looking for ADA style Seiryu or Ryouh stones.

Does anyone know if any stores have these stones in GTA or Canada?

I found that angelfins had..but most are sold out as per their website.

Thanks in advance

ame


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear Mod

I posted in wrong forum..please move it to planted tank section.

Thanks


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

I have actually wondered the same when I used to do my fw shrimp builds. Would be nice to know.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Bump? Also curious. Angelfins has some but I'm looking for larger pieces


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Check aquariums by design waterloo they have them.


----------

